# Home electrical problem



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK when we bough this place in NC it had fuse boxes, and still does, 100 amp
I want to install a breaker box so that I can, solve a few problems insurance wise and blown fuse wise
now I can fond 100 amp breaker boxes all day, and 200 amp breaker boxes, the dominion power line to my house is 100 amp ( I assume and we all know what assume does)
anyway, I keep blowing the 20 amp that basically runs 3 ac's and several outlets, IF I install a breaker box I can eliminate half the problem by installing breakers for each room easy enough
My question is two fold
(1) if I install a 200 amp breaker box can I use 100 amp breakers in it?
(2) since a 100 amp breaker box comes in a 20 bay size, will 200 amp breakers fit, I know that if I have 100 amp installing a 200 will not give me 200 amps, I just want to know that question for availability issues


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Answer 1 is yes 
#2 i think it will fit but not a good idea to do that the main wires coming in it sized for 100amps so if you put a 200 amp main breaker it could melt main line and short out and start a fire.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree. You could have the service changed from 100 to 200 amp. Usually runs between $1,500 to $3,000 (USD).


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have have to adjust answer to question 1 if you have 100 amp service coming in to house then you can’t put a 200 amp breaker box in without upgrading the incoming service


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK another question
can I install a 100 amp box, I knwop the main has to be a 100 amp breaker, but the branches, to the have to be spectifcally designed for a 100 amp box? or are the all the same, connection wise, when you plug a breaker on


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Not quite sure of the question but, a 20 amp breaker pulled out of a 100 amp panel will plug right into a 200 amp panel.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Breakers in a 200 and 100 are all the same. Just have to use breakers made for brand of panel that is installed. Some brands are interchangeable. I like square D panels


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Usually will need a qualified electrician to swap out service. At least in our area.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Not quite sure of the question but, a 20 amp breaker pulled out of a 100 amp panel will plug right into a 200 amp panel.


good, thanks


oscer1 said:


> Breakers in a 200 and 100 are all the same. Just have to use breakers made for brand of panel that is installed. Some brands are interchangeable. I like square D panels


again , good thanks I like square D to


oscer1 said:


> Usually will need a qualified electrician to swap out service. At least in our area.


Yea, about that I hope the county guy is in Jackson looking at tax papers when I do it instead of standing in my back yard watching me LOL


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Some localities will allow the homeowner to do repairs on their home as long as the homeowner occupies the home. Rental units will require licensed/bonded contractors. You may have to get a permit...for your own safety. Electric company will need to shut power off at the pole....could take a few days to schedule them to come back and make final connection. Not recommended but I worked mine hot....didn't want to wait for power to be restored...  

The service entrance (SE) cable will determine the size (in amps) of the new panel. Determine the gauge of the SE cable and install the proper panel to match amperage. The SE cable is *all* of the cable after the electric co's connection. You are restricted as to the length of the SE from the meter into the residence....~3'. From there it stays the same....you cannot exceed the capacity of the wiring. Determine the gauge of each branch circuit going out of the new panel and supply the correct amp breaker. 12ga will handle a 20 amp breaker.....14ga is for 15 amp breakers. DO NOT DEVIATE FROM THE WIRE'S RATING. Damp locations or outdoor receptacles will require a GFCI.....bedrooms need to have an AFCI breaker. Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter.....Arc Fault CI.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

A 200 amp box needs an upgrade in service. 
Check the rating on the fuses in the old box, and get matching breakers,(make sure you get 240 breakers if you have any double fuse 240v in the box) switch them all to off. Install the breakers, pull the meter, mark and remove the old wires, remove the old box and slap the new box in, hook up the wires and reinstall the meter. Turn on breakers one at a time. I can usually get it done in a couple hours at most.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If Uncle Sugar has his way, everyone is going to need 200 amp service to fast charge their electric carriages.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I have two boxes, one at the service entry, and one in the house, so I could just add a small 200 on the pole for charging if I needed to.

A couple years ago, one side of the main breaker in the outside box burned out, and the maker of the box had gone out of business. Thought I would have to swap the box out, but went to 6 different hardware and electrical supplies before I found one that matched.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> OK when we bough this place in NC it had fuse boxes, and still does, 100 amp
> I want to install a breaker box so that I can, solve a few problems insurance wise and blown fuse wise
> now I can fond 100 amp breaker boxes all day, and 200 amp breaker boxes, the dominion power line to my house is 100 amp ( I assume and we all know what assume does)
> anyway, I keep blowing the 20 amp that basically runs 3 ac's and several outlets, IF I install a breaker box I can eliminate half the problem by installing breakers for each room easy enough
> ...


If your main wiring is 100 amp service, do not use more than a 100 amp main breaker. Your good to go.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for all the input guys
sets my mind at easy knowing that I can use the same breakers in a 100 and 200 amp, I know the main from the pole comes in from front and the main breaker in=the back MUST match that, but I have found that in some stores 100 amp breaklers are cheaper, somce stores 200 amp breakers are cheaper and some stores its a crap shoot as to what you buy LOL
the ONLY reaon I'm even change it the three window units are just fine, BUT if all three bedooms have lighte computers radios printers amd pokemon stuff on the fuse heats up the ONLY way to add another wire is to install another brrealer box


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> thanks for all the input guys
> sets my mind at easy knowing that I can use the same breakers in a 100 and 200 amp, I know the main from the pole comes in from front and the main breaker in=the back MUST match that, but I have found that in some stores 100 amp breaklers are cheaper, somce stores 200 amp breakers are cheaper and some stores its a crap shoot as to what you buy LOL
> the ONLY reaon I'm even change it the three window units are just fine, BUT if all three bedooms have lighte computers radios printers amd pokemon stuff on the fuse heats up the ONLY way to add another wire is to install another brrealer box


Like I said do not use a 200 amp breaker if your service is only 100 amps. All the other appliances will feed via the 100 amp one, so they will be like 20 amp, 30 should be the max, and most anything.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok I just looked at the inside of the lid to the box it says 125-250 Vac does that mean it a 100 amp?
here's a pic of it the top left where its real dark it says Walker Electrical co Flush mtg surface mtg 125-250 AC
Top right it says Cat no 1402-F6-W30 tow times ten under that it says 3 wire 30-60amp
does that mean its a 60 amp?
if it is do I need a 60 amp breaker box?

By the way, that box is on the back porch the one on the front porch is where the power comes in from the pole to the meter


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would post a picture of the incoming wires might be able to tell what size wire coming into box if it 60 amps probably 6 gauge wire if it’s copper wire


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Here it is with a tape measure the tape is about 3 inches in front of the wires, the covering is NOT degraded, its just discolored from wasps taking a dump in mt fuse box


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

American wire gauge - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> American wire gauge - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeeeuuuuuuu.....thank you


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok I went toLowes and bot the lowest breaker box they had, its a 100 amp Now I pulled the main fuses in the rear panel and they are 2 60 amp cylinder fuses, the main power in box out side actually says 60 amp 3 pole
Now, if I change the front one to a 100 amp will that overload anything?



if it would how do I bypass the 100 amp breaker and use a 60 amp?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe this will help:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Most likely your going to need your incoming wires changed out since you have a 60 amp service now


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

oscer1 said:


> Most likely your going to need your incoming wires changed out since you have a 60 amp service now


THat is going to require a licensed contractor and the power company, I wish I could but I cant afford a mortgage so I might as well take back the breaker box and just concede to the fact that I'm gonna blow a hell of a lot of 20 amp fuses


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just depends on the gauge wire that their now if it is six gauge then can’t put 100 amp on it needs to be at least 4 gauge wire


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How many fuses do you have now?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

oscer1 said:


> Just depends on the gauge wire that their now if it is six gauge then can’t put 100 amp on it needs to be at least 4 gauge wire


No idea what gage it is, but it looks about the same size as when I lived in Va Beach with a 200 amp service


SpywareDr said:


> How many fuses do you have now?


on the front porch theres the main from the main from the pole, and the stove ( 220) and three screw in fuses , the hot water heater is on a separate fuse box ( yea) on the back porch theres the main from the front, the dryer and 6 screw in fuses
the box on the front porch says 60 amp in it and the long fuses in the back porch main are both 60 amp fuses
Both front and rear have two 60 amp fuses in the holders that you plug in


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Omg, what a mess! Does sound like you have a maximum of 60 AMP service though. It'd take a major remodel to get it changed out to at least 100 AMP as well as get everything wired in correctly.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

On the cable insulation there should be a AWG number. The last number(s) is the gauge.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Omg, what a mess! Does sound like you have a maximum of 60 AMP service though. It'd take a major remodel to get it changed out to at least 100 AMP as well as get everything wired in correctly.


Yes its 60 amp, the front porch box has the amperage in it, I DID get a 100 amp box from Lowes because that's the lowest amp box they had, am I stuck with a box? Can I upgrade the incoming from the pole, I know the power co doesn't change the wires, but that thing where they come int the power meter needs to be changed but most of the wiring is 10/2 already theres one light switch I need to changed, the not water, stove and the main from front to back are all the old cloth covered wire, so I know I have to change that of can I find a 60 amp main breaker that will fit in that box, I need the 12 spaces on the panel in that box


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The wires from the electric company to your masthead and on into their meter need to be large enough to handle 100 AMP service. 

Then from their meter to your panel also have to be large enough to handle 100 AMPs.

From what I've gathered so far, I seriously doubt the current wire sizes are large enough.





__





Electrical wire sizes & Diameters, Wire Size Tables for Normal & Long Wire Runs






inspectapedia.com


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

If you do swap in a 60 amp main, the wire should not be a problem. If everything was fine with the old fuse box, you should be good swapping to breakers.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> Yes its 60 amp, the front porch box has the amperage in it, I DID get a 100 amp box from Lowes because that's the lowest amp box they had, am I stuck with a box? Can I upgrade the incoming from the pole, I know the power co doesn't change the wires, but that thing where they come int the power meter needs to be changed but most of the wiring is 10/2 already theres one light switch I need to changed, the not water, stove and the main from front to back are all the old cloth covered wire, so I know I have to change that of can I find a 60 amp main breaker that will fit in that box, I need the 12 spaces on the panel in that box


As long as you can find a 60 amp breaker for the main you can use the 100 box.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hwy Wolfen, this thread might prove helpful: 60 amp main breaker panel


----------



## Red Raspberry (Jan 16, 2014)

Everything depends on the size of the incoming wire. You cannot exceed it's rating.

The fact that breaker panels are rated 200 or100 amp only means there are more spaces and heavier main lugs. It does not mean you will be using 100 or 200 amps, just that they are built for it.

What comes to the house from the pole, aluminum or copper? Where is the transformer?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait until finances are good. Then call in an electrician and get an estimate for 200 amp service as that's what if not currently needed, will be. If you really intend to do something yourself now, remember you'll need battery operated tools as the power will be shut down.


----------



## Red Raspberry (Jan 16, 2014)

About 15 years ago I went to a 100A box from a 60 A 4 fuse set up. The electric Co was responsible for up to the meter so I put the meter on the side of the house and the box on the other side of the wall.

But if a 60A is big enough now without blowing fuses then the 100A will be cherry. Just be sure the wire going to the new box is rated at what ever the box is rated at. Then use a main breaker sized for your load.

You can have a 100 breakers as long as you aren't using them all at once.


----------



## Da Wiz (Aug 17, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> I agree. You could have the service changed from 100 to 200 amp. Usually runs between $1,500 to $3,000 (USD).


That's a pretty low quote considering what MAY have to be done in some cases. Our home has aluminum wire carrying 220 to the house and aluminum wire in all the 220v circuits in the house (stove, unused in our case, we have gas), clothes dryer are most common. All of our 120v wiring is copper. I would not be concerned about installing 1 breaker per "room" but having 3 AC units on a single 20 Amp breaker is crazy. Each AC unit should have a 15 or 20 amp circuit breaker (if these are "room" AC units, then installing a 20 Amp breaker per room would make sense). If any of your existing wiring is aluminum, you need specific devices that will allow aluminum connections and copper connections within the same panel (I do not know if that means different than an "all copper" box or not). Also, if the wiring from the pole or underground to your home is aluminum, it may be sized to not be able to safely deliver more than 100 amps. If that is the case, you may need to replace that main feed line to your house with copper or with larger aluminum. Aluminum produces more heat than copper at "friction" connections like those in breaker boxes and electrical outlets. That heat, over time, causes more expansion and contraction than copper. That constant expansion and contraction of the aluminum at the friction connection causes aluminum connections to get looser over the years. As it loosens, connections get even hotter. At some point, the connection can become burned and very high resistance to the point that a fire starts in a wall or in the breaker box. So you NEVER want to use connections specified for copper-only if you have to connect aluminum wire. If that main wire bringing electricity to your house has to be changed and it is buried, it will have to be dug up. Ours was under our cement driveway and was luckily large enough to support about 180 Amps and with 100% new high-efficiency appliances, 180 Amps was plenty even with a pool pump, electric car, and central air conditioning and gas stove. So we used a new 200 amp breaker box and a new outdoor breaker where the feed enters the house.


----------



## scootersid (May 6, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> OK when we bough this place in NC it had fuse boxes, and still does, 100 amp
> I want to install a breaker box so that I can, solve a few problems insurance wise and blown fuse wise
> now I can fond 100 amp breaker boxes all day, and 200 amp breaker boxes, the dominion power line to my house is 100 amp ( I assume and we all know what assume does)
> anyway, I keep blowing the 20 amp that basically runs 3 ac's and several outlets, IF I install a breaker box I can eliminate half the problem by installing breakers for each room easy enough
> ...


you can put a 100 amp breaker in a 200 amp box but not the other way around. A 20 amp circuit will not run 3 window air units. you would need to add a circuit for each A/C unit. If you upgrade box I would go with the 200 amp. but you would need to replace wire & conduit from whre the power comes in from the power co. Meter base and conduit up to the connection point. I was an electrican for 45 years. an changed out a lot of fuse boxed.


----------



## Robert Redditt (Sep 7, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> OK when we bough this place in NC it had fuse boxes, and still does, 100 amp
> I want to install a breaker box so that I can, solve a few problems insurance wise and blown fuse wise
> now I can fond 100 amp breaker boxes all day, and 200 amp breaker boxes, the dominion power line to my house is 100 amp ( I assume and we all know what assume does)
> anyway, I keep blowing the 20 amp that basically runs 3 ac's and several outlets, IF I install a breaker box I can eliminate half the problem by installing breakers for each room easy enough
> ...


Question 1. if you install a 200 amp rated cb panel, yes you can install a 100 amp main cb for the main in the panel, but there are some rules to follow, the 2 pole 100 amp cb that is plugged into the panel is now a backfeed main circuit breaker and has to be securely bolted onto the panel framing so it cannot be removed from the bussbar unintentionally. If you plan to ever get a larger rated service like 200 amp, it would be best to get a 200 amp rated panel with a factory installed 200 amp main cb, if so I would recommend conduit sized larger enough to hold 200 amp rated service, utility companys usually have a minimum size. in colorado where i live a 100 amp service requires a 2" GRC OR EMT conduit. overkill, but they have their reasons. Also in colorado even if you own the house the work still has to be inspected by the state, local, city electrical inspector. You have to get a permit but you can do the work yourself without a license, unless you are upgrading with the intended purpose to resell, thats a no no here, then you need a licensed electrical contractor. find an electrican where you live and talk with them, they can be a ton of help on what you are asking for to do. Be safe, and enjoy the work.


----------



## Bedrock445 (Jan 8, 2020)

I am an electrical engineer. I have upgraded a service entrance from 60A/110V to 200A/220V. A good rule here is just because you can do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing. Based on the conversation, I am thinking that if you want to upgrade your service entrance to 220A/220V you hire an electrical contractor to do it. To change the electric service installing larger diameter service wire, a 200 A breaker and a new box. Also, be aware that the breaker size is limited by the size of the wire attached to it. a 15A circuit requires at least a #14 wire. A 20A Circuit requires at least a #12 wire. Those are the minimum sizes required in the entire circuit connected to that circuit breaker.. If uou connect a 20A circuit breaker to a #14 wire, and you try to pull 20A through it, the breaker will not trip, but the wire will catch fire. It is like a "penny in a fuse box".

That said, I got the sense that the problem is that you are running multiple A/C off of one, underpowered line. Does the 100A breaker ever trip? If so, consider upgrading the Electric service to 200A.

The way this works is Each Circuit breaker protects the wire attached to it from drawing enough power to cause it to burn. For example, If the 100A box has 5 slots and each slot has a 20A breaker, everything is good. On the other hand, if it had 6 slots and all had 20A breakers, then if all 20A pulled 20A at the same time, the 100A breaker would trip. On the other hand, if each of the 20A breakers only drew 10A, thing would be fine. Lets say your 100A box has 1 50A breaker for your heat, and 4 20A breakers for A/Cs Clearly, if they were all on maximum draw, the 100A breaker would trip. But, it would be unlikely that you would be using the heat and the A/C simultaneously

The solution may be as simple as as splitting up the circuit to the A/Cs into separate circuits. Are there empty slots in your current box where additional breakers could be installed? .If so install a few more circuit breakers, up to one/A/C. Match the size of the circuit breaker to the size of the wire. If there are no remaining slots in the main , 100A box, You can add a subbox. You pull a few breakers from the main panel,. use the empty slots to connect an auxillary panel of say 10 slots, place the breakers you removed from the main into the sub box and then add the A/C circuits.to the sub box. 
Just remember, the wire between main box and the sub box needs to be sized for the large circuit breaker in the sub box.

Hope this helps...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bedrock445 said:


> I am an electrical engineer. I have upgraded a service entrance from 60A/110V to 200A/220V. A good rule here is just because you can do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing. Based on the conversation, I am thinking that if you want to upgrade your service entrance to 220A/220V you hire an electrical contractor to do it. To change the electric service installing larger diameter service wire, a 200 A breaker and a new box. Also, be aware that the breaker size is limited by the size of the wire attached to it. a 15A circuit requires at least a #14 wire. A 20A Circuit requires at least a #12 wire. Those are the minimum sizes required in the entire circuit connected to that circuit breaker.. If uou connect a 20A circuit breaker to a #14 wire, and you try to pull 20A through it, the breaker will not trip, but the wire will catch fire. It is like a "penny in a fuse box".
> 
> That said, I got the sense that the problem is that you are running multiple A/C off of one, underpowered line. Does the 100A breaker ever trip? If so, consider upgrading the Electric service to 200A.
> 
> ...


He doesn’t have breakers his is a fuse box. 60 amp


----------



## Robert Redditt (Sep 7, 2010)

Bedrock445 said:


> I am an electrical engineer. I have upgraded a service entrance from 60A/110V to 200A/220V. A good rule here is just because you can do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing. Based on the conversation, I am thinking that if you want to upgrade your service entrance to 220A/220V you hire an electrical contractor to do it. To change the electric service installing larger diameter service wire, a 200 A breaker and a new box. Also, be aware that the breaker size is limited by the size of the wire attached to it. a 15A circuit requires at least a #14 wire. A 20A Circuit requires at least a #12 wire. Those are the minimum sizes required in the entire circuit connected to that circuit breaker.. If uou connect a 20A circuit breaker to a #14 wire, and you try to pull 20A through it, the breaker will not trip, but the wire will catch fire. It is like a "penny in a fuse box".
> 
> That said, I got the sense that the problem is that you are running multiple A/C off of one, underpowered line. Does the 100A breaker ever trip? If so, consider upgrading the Electric service to 200A.
> 
> ...


You are an Electrical engineer and have done electrical work? My hat is off to you. When ever I have had to speak to an E.E. I have found the best ones use to do electrical work in the field.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Red Raspberry said:


> Everything depends on the size of the incoming wire. You cannot exceed it's rating.
> 
> The fact that breaker panels are rated 200 or100 amp only means there are more spaces and heavier main lugs. It does not mean you will be using 100 or 200 amps, just that they are built for it.
> 
> What comes to the house from the pole, aluminum or copper? Where is the transformer?


coming from the pole looks like aluminium the transformer is on a pole between me and my next door neighbor


Red Raspberry said:


> About 15 years ago I went to a 100A box from a 60 A 4 fuse set up. The electric Co was responsible for up to the meter so I put the meter on the side of the house and the box on the other side of the wall.
> 
> But if a 60A is big enough now without blowing fuses then the 100A will be cherry. Just be sure the wire going to the new box is rated at what ever the box is rated at. Then use a main breaker sized for your load.
> 
> You can have a 100 breakers as long as you aren't using them all at once.


Here everything except the meter from where the lines are crimped to the mast lines belongs to me, the mast the wires coming from the connectors to the house, the meter bases( yes theres two only one it used the other is bypassed it used to be a hot water meter), if I can find a 60 amp main breaker designed for the box them I'm good I don't wanna exceed the incoming line power and dominion wants an are, keg and let testicle to change their line to my house from the pole, ( appreantly I oen that too since it comes from a different direction and not from the transformer)


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Where you been *wolfen*?! Some of us were starting to worry about you . . . since you know, you were getting so involved into tackling this Not-really-a-DIY project and then up and disappear around here for durn near a week? Feared you might have turned yourself into a crispy critter for sure.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Where you been *wolfen*?! Some of us were starting to worry about you . . . since you know, you were getting so involved into tackling this Not-really-a-DIY project and then up and disappear around here for durn near a week? Feared you might have turned yourself into a crispy critter for sure.


Ive been really really busy, havent blown a fuse in a few days, so I've been concentration on moving the dryer and installing a replacenemt used washer we bought for 100 where the dryer was, but thats another thread, I will say this though, my walls.......no wonder this place has been here solid as a rock since 1920, try drilling through a wall in my house is liek trying to run a 3/8 wal mart drill through a solid rock
buit I still have teh 100 amp box, looking for a 670amp main breal=ker to fit in it, if I can find that I can solve the problem without a home loan to hire an electrician


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Plaster walls over petrified wood eh? Sounds like a barrel of fun.

Best of luck on finding a 60 AMP Main Breaker for a 100 AMP box ... as well as tackling that project. Keep your wits about you.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Plaster walls over petrified wood eh? Sounds like a barrel of fun.
> 
> Best of luck on finding a 60 AMP Main Breaker for a 100 AMP box ... as well as tackling that project. Keep your wits about you.


Nope not petrified, Black Jack oak once that stuff dries and turns grey, good luck putting a 308 round through it and old house we used as a bard when I was growing up was made of theyt stuff , my dad shot it with his 308 and we heard the bullet wizz past us after it bounced off the wood. Finsing a 60 amp main breaker might not be doable, BUT I can get 2 60's one on each side and have one as the main, Or ( I liek thios better) use a single 60 as the main and use only ONE side of the box and let the 100 amp breaker be a bridge to the other side


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I suppose. As long as flipping that single 60 AMP breaker would instantly disconnect ALL electricity throughout the entire house. Rather doubt it would pass code though. Which probably means if there were an accident, fire, etc. your insurance companies would have a reason not to pay for any damages.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Two options
Back feed the 60 amp, hook the wires from the meter directly to it and leave the 100 amp turned off. Many older breaker boxes didn't have a dedicated at the top, so was common.
2nd is to get something like this breaker box , install the 60-a breaker and wire it between the meter and the 100a breaker.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW, like that 2nd option. Seems safer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I was concerned and Doc brought it up, but unless you can pass code, you're asking for big trouble.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was told by the electrician at Lowes that I can remove the 100 amp breaker and use a 60 amp at the top as the main
dunno why he works at lowes, but he said he did residential electrical form 30 years


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That would definitely be my choice then.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> That would definitely be my choice then.


Yep that's mine too,


----------

